
Apple Changed Its Site’s Code So the Word “click” Doesn’t Look Like… - timmilton
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/25/more-to-love-with-every-dick
======
rdancer
The UK site[0] doesn't have that tweak, the US site[1] does.

[0] [http://www.apple.com/uk/osx/](http://www.apple.com/uk/osx/)

[1] [http://www.apple.com/osx/](http://www.apple.com/osx/)

